# Question for Motobecane Le Champion Ti Owners



## SnowTown (Sep 10, 2007)

Does your bottom bracket have this line/machined depression? It is only on one side and not the other. See red arrows pointing to line in the following pictures.


----------



## Buckeye Jim (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

You can see this mark on the web site pic gallery, it is an assembly mark, so the welder on the assembly process welds the bb in place correctly.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

yes, mine has that also.


----------

